# Convert wood burning fireplace to double sided



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Or, if 3 sides open is not feasible or cost effective, I'd settle for double sided. Anyone?


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

..Or alternately, removing the brick fireplace and surround altogether and installing a triple sided gas unit where the theromostat control area is. That would free up lots of floor space. 

Ultimately, I'd need to get a structural engineer's assessment obviously.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Just looking for some contractor input here. Anyone have any suggestions or comments?

Perhaps to deal with any potential structural issues, I could create a four sided 1/4" steel box to line the inside of the firebox with, transferring the back wall weight and then convert the fireplace to gas with a vent up through the top. Ideas?


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Any feedback at all would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

its certainly feasible & possible,,, cost may be surprising/shocking/unaffordable,,, pricing isn't usually discussed often as costs vary across the posting area :no: that may account for the lack of responses :whistling2:


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Stadry. I don't have to have specifics on cost. I'm just looking to get a better understanding of the complexity of the project. To the extent you can tell from the pics I've provided. 

Specifically, does it appear that opening the FP to both sides would create significant structural issues? 

Especially in light of the presence of the main support beam placement above it.


----------

